# Hard worker looking



## CrossCentered (Feb 11, 2020)

Let me start with my background. I have 7 years law enforcement and counting. I have been to college (I have the equivalent of an associates degree in credit), and have certificates of credit in automotive, air craft structural technology, and Mig/ stick welding multiple positions. I am extremely reliable, punctual, professional, and honest. I have reliable transportation, and have solid references. I am looking to get out of law enforcement. I honestly don’t know what I am looking for, but I want Monday-Friday, dayshift, I can work nights and weekends on occasion, but family is #1. I have management experience. MUST make more than $40,000 and have benefits. I am open to just about any job, I also will have my CDL permit Wednesday of this week. I prefer within 1 hour drive of Warner Robins, BUT I will travel further for the right pay.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 11, 2020)

What County Are You In?
That's important when looking for a job on any internet site.


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 11, 2020)

Warner Robins/ Houston County


----------



## Big7 (Feb 11, 2020)

CrossCentered said:


> Warner Robins/ Houston County



Might be able to get some farm work down there to get some cash coming in.

There is a decent size plastic molding company there. I can't remember the name.

I'll text one of my old vendors that did some business there when she lived in Georgia. She may be able to give me some names.


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 11, 2020)

Thought I posted this yesterday. Anyhooo.. My buddy said the name of the company in Warner Robbins is Sunbelt Plastics.

She also told me her contact is not there anymore. She moved back home to Virginia Beach a few years ago.

I just got the name of the place and no direct numbers. Just hit up HR. I've heard a lot of good things about that company.

Hope this helps..


----------



## j_seph (Feb 11, 2020)

Have you checked Delta at the airport? Good money to be had


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 11, 2020)

CrossCentered said:


> Let me start with my background. I have 7 years law enforcement and counting.



Have you considered the fire department? Working 24/48(two days a week for 2 weeks and three days on the third week) gives you a lot of spare time to hunt or start a side business.


----------



## Cwill15 (Feb 11, 2020)

Tri-County EMC has an apprentice lineman position open, if Gray, Ga isn't too far


----------



## Stroker (Feb 11, 2020)

Embraer at the Macon airport on 247 is hiring structural mechanics direct, or contact Strom Aviation for contract positions. How much hands on aircraft structural experience do you have?


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 11, 2020)

j_seph said:


> Have you checked Delta at the airport? Good money to be had





jiminbogart said:


> Have you considered the fire department? Working 24/48(two days a week for 2 weeks and three days on the third week) gives you a lot of spare time to hunt or start a side business.





Stroker said:


> Embraer at the Macon airport on 247 is hiring structural mechanics direct, or contact Strom Aviation for contract positions. How much hands on aircraft structural experience do you have?


. Jseph I have not, that is a long drive. Money would have to be GREAT. Jiminbogart I have thought about it before, but the places that would pay what I need are high competition, without any fire or emt I just an application in the stack. Stroker I have done the blue prints class and a couple of the layouts/ riveting class. BUT it has BEEN YEARS!!!


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 11, 2020)

I know a great Christian guy who has a growing automotive shop in Tyrone, GA. He shop specializes in performance upgrades (lift kits, suspensions, engine upgrades, etc...). He is always looking for good help but this is probably way further than you want to go.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 11, 2020)

He said 40,000 plus benefits or forget it.
Crickets...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> He said 40,000 plus benefits or forget it.
> Crickets...



To meet those requirements best head to the military base.


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 11, 2020)

Cwill15 said:


> Tri-County EMC has an apprentice lineman position open, if Gray, Ga isn't too far





Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> He said 40,000 plus benefits or forget it.
> Crickets...


 Cwill sent PM. Lungshot there are plenty of those jobs, I am confused on your point?


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 11, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> To meet those requirements best head to the military base.


 I have applied on base probably 10 times, never received a response. I was hoping maybe one of my fellow GONers had the magic word to get a base job.....


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 11, 2020)

CrossCentered said:


> Jiminbogart I have thought about it before, but the places that would pay what I need are high competition, without any fire or emt I just an application in the stack.



Pm coming your way. You're about to get some of jiminbogart's secret sauce.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> He said 40,000 plus benefits or forget it.
> Crickets...



That don't sound like much money to me.

OP..  I'd try to get with a smaller company and chase the money..

Or... Don't worry much about "top dollar" and try to find the hours you want with good benifits.

Hope you are successful in your job search.

.


----------



## Cwill15 (Feb 11, 2020)

CrossCentered said:


> Cwill sent PM. Lungshot there are plenty of those jobs, I am confused on your point?



PM returned. I have always been fairly content working for an electric utility. Whether it be an IOU such as Ga Power or an EMC.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 11, 2020)

The certificates of credit he mentions are just about worthless with out some hands one work experience. For Robins or any federal job position the normal hiring the order for a person with one years experience is usually veterans, women of color, men of color, white females, and then white males. Civilians with no experience are at the bottom of the ladder unless you have a high ranking sponsor. 40K with benefits and no experience is close to unrealistic in the Macon/Warner Robins job market. The CDL license is going to be his best option for the wages he seeks but his family life will likely suffer.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 11, 2020)

CrossCentered said:


> . Jseph I have not, that is a long drive. Money would have to be GREAT. Jiminbogart I have thought about it before, but the places that would pay what I need are high competition, without any fire or emt I just an application in the stack. Stroker I have done the blue prints class and a couple of the layouts/ riveting class. BUT it has BEEN YEARS!!!


I KNOW SOME $80K TO $100K FOLKS OUT THERE WORKING AND THEY ARE NOT PILOTS OR FLIGHT CONTROL


----------



## Timberman (Feb 11, 2020)

If you don't mind getting dirty try Rush Truck Center in Macon and Tifton. They are looking for Diesel Techs at both locations. Great pay and benefits and they will like that you have a cdl. Prove yourself and they will promote fast.


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 11, 2020)

Stroker said:


> The certificates of credit he mentions are just about worthless with out some hands one work experience. For Robins or any federal job position the normal hiring the order for a person with one years experience is usually veterans, women of color, men of color, white females, and then white males. Civilians with no experience are at the bottom of the ladder unless you have a high ranking sponsor. 40K with benefits and no experience is close to unrealistic in the Macon/Warner Robins job market. The CDL license is going to be his best option for the wages he seeks but his family life will likely suffer.


 I make more than that now as an LEO. The “certificates without experience mean you are not getting any reasonable pay” I was told the same thing by a lady at the unemployment office after I completed a couple of my couple of the welding classes. I was offered a job factory welding $8 an hr. I literally don’t get it, that is why I went in law enforcement, no where local wanted to pay anything. I could travel weld for good money, but that family life wouldn’t work.


----------



## Flash (Feb 11, 2020)

j_seph said:


> Have you checked Delta at the airport? Good money to be had


 Macon airport??


----------



## Flash (Feb 11, 2020)

Is there any places that make trailers around there that need welders??  seems like a few places are always looking for welders around here


----------



## hopper (Feb 12, 2020)

Maybee it's time to turn your skills and or work ethics into a buisness?? Alot of small service businesses can do $40,000 with one hand tied behind your back.
You could start out with a small campaign investment (website optimized, pay per click till your site gets optimized)
You could sacrifice the family time for a year and book small projects on your days off to get it rolling. Or just wait for your site to start generating calls before your make the plunge.
Who knows something to consider.


----------



## killerv (Feb 12, 2020)

Good luck with search. I would stop with the "must make this" talk. I'd take whatever decent came along until I found something better if it meant getting the important bills paid on time.  Gotta put your pride to the side a little some times. I'd clean toilets tomorrow if I had too. Geico in Macon just said they were hiring 500 more workers. I know people that like it and do very well and others that dont.

Could post your resume online and see what kind of bites you get.


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 12, 2020)

hopper said:


> Maybee it's time to turn your skills and or work ethics into a buisness?? Alot of small service businesses can do $40,000 with one hand tied behind your back.
> You could start out with a small campaign investment (website optimized, pay per click till your site gets optimized)
> You could sacrifice the family time for a year and book small projects on your days off to get it rolling. Or just wait for your site to start generating calls before your make the plunge.
> Who knows something to consider.





killerv said:


> Good luck with search. I would stop with the "must make this" talk. I'd take whatever decent came along until I found something better if it meant getting the important bills paid on time.  Gotta put your pride to the side a little some times. I'd clean toilets tomorrow if I had too. Geico in Macon just said they were hiring 500 more workers. I know people that like it and do very well and others that dont.
> 
> Could post your resume online and see what kind of bites you get.


Hopper I have highly considered the starting my own business. I have a welder, just collecting raw materials now.        Killerv I have a job that I don’t have to leave, I am the only money maker for my house. It is impossible for me to survive making a penny less. I have never burned any bridges with previous employers, I am just looking for a change. I promise no pride issues here, I would pick up trash with my teeth, for my wife and 2 daughters!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 13, 2020)

@CrossCentered  Check out LehighHanson, Martin Marietta and Vulcan Materials. All have quarries in the Macon area. You WILL get dirty, likely often work more than 40/wk but not always and there may be some flexibility for a qualified maintenance worker and even as an entry level equipment operator, which MOST people are capable of, you can make well in excess of 40k with good benefits.

If you'd like/need more info feel free to PM me.


----------



## GONoob (Feb 14, 2020)

Stroker said:


> The certificates of credit he mentions are just about worthless with out some hands one work experience. For Robins or any federal job position the normal hiring the order for a person with one years experience is usually veterans, women of color, men of color, white females, and then white males. Civilians with no experience are at the bottom of the ladder unless you have a high ranking sponsor. 40K with benefits and no experience is close to unrealistic in the Macon/Warner Robins job market. The CDL license is going to be his best option for the wages he seeks but his family life will likely suffer.



Agree, I came out of Georgia Tech with an ME degree and I started off at 45k. 

At best you're looking at 25-30k with benefits for someone with no degree and experience and this is in metro Atlanta.

I second the self-employment route.


----------



## Cwill15 (Feb 14, 2020)

GONoob said:


> Agree, I came out of Georgia Tech with an ME degree and I started off at 45k.
> 
> At best you're looking at 25-30k with benefits for someone with no degree and experience and this is in metro Atlanta.
> 
> I second the self-employment route.



What year did you come out? Seems low, assuming "ME" is Mechanical Engineering


----------



## tbrown913 (Feb 14, 2020)

Good luck. I have 6 years LE, 3 years very successful restaurant management, 1 year construction management, 2 years maintenance manager, and a bachelors. Been a stay at home dad last 2 years due to need for my first born. Been trying to go back for 6 months without a bite. I think it's a conspiracy against LE lol.


----------



## GONoob (Feb 16, 2020)

Cwill15 said:


> What year did you come out? Seems low, assuming "ME" is Mechanical Engineering


'09 during the recession. I was lucky to even land a job


----------



## Milkman (Feb 25, 2020)

Check on GSP. State benefits and retirement are usually much better than county or city.


----------



## dank1296 (Feb 25, 2020)

Yep GSP has 31 openings after last class all got fired.


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 26, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Check on GSP. State benefits and retirement are usually much better than county or city.





dank1296 said:


> Yep GSP has 31 openings after last class all got fired.


Not just no, but HECK NO. I was on a traffic unit for 2 years. It was fun, but I was in court or training everyday off. REALLY burned me out fast.


----------



## dank1296 (Feb 27, 2020)

Just stick it out i put 25 years in at DeKalb County retired at 52 and been hunting and fishing ever since. Goes by quick.


----------



## trhankinson (Feb 29, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## CrossCentered (Feb 29, 2020)

dank1296 said:


> Just stick it out i put 25 years in at DeKalb County retired at 52 and been hunting and fishing ever since. Goes by quick.


. The stress on my family is not worth it. I love certain parts of LE, but it is definitely a toxic relationship LOL. The better you are at it, the more you have to work.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 2, 2020)

CrossCentered said:


> . The stress on my family is not worth it. I love certain parts of LE, but it is definitely a toxic relationship LOL. The better you are at it, the more you have to work.


That goes for anything you do


----------



## CrossCentered (Mar 5, 2020)

chase870 said:


> That goes for anything you do


 I do not mind the extra while I am on my regular scheduled day. The thing that kills me, is calling you on your off days.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 5, 2020)

If you can weld why not test in at plant Sherer in Juliet?  You will get hired with one of the contractors if you pass a welding test. The pay is good and you would get per diem too.  No you wouldn’t have benefits but the pay is such that it might be worth it.  They have a shut down going on right now so you would have to wait for the next one.  I weld and hang iron for a living and unless you can get on at one of these plants as permanent personnel benefits are just not part of it.  I make good money and have insurance through my wife’s job but I have to see about my own retirement.  I work for a small company and there are a lot of good things about that but like anything there is a trade off.  My in laws all farm and they tell me all the time that I ought to start my own business etc but it’s honestly more headache than I want.


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 16, 2020)

If you have welding experience and will show up you shouldn't have any trouble landing a job that meets your needs. Force yourself onto people. Fab shops, steel companies, large farms, etc. I know two guys that own fab shops, neither of which can keep good help it seems and they start pay around $18/hr


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 24, 2020)

CrossCentered said:


> Let me start with my background. I have 7 years law enforcement and counting. I have been to college (I have the equivalent of an associates degree in credit), and have certificates of credit in automotive, air craft structural technology, and Mig/ stick welding multiple positions. I am extremely reliable, punctual, professional, and honest. I have reliable transportation, and have solid references. I am looking to get out of law enforcement. I honestly don’t know what I am looking for, but I want Monday-Friday, dayshift, I can work nights and weekends on occasion, but family is #1. I have management experience. MUST make more than $40,000 and have benefits. I am open to just about any job, I also will have my CDL permit Wednesday of this week. I prefer within 1 hour drive of Warner Robins, BUT I will travel further for the right pay.



I would consider getting into Logistics. One co thats huge is BNSF. Good luck.


----------



## charlie81 (Apr 20, 2021)

Did you ever find anything? I repair appliances for sears. It starts around $18-$20/hr but you get a fair amount of overtime plus commission and bonuses. Weekends off and benefits. If you can use a multimeter you can fix appliances... if you’re interested PM me. We’re hiring all over central and southern Georgia.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Apr 24, 2021)

And if you have gotten your CDL you can make the money you want you just have to "shop" around to find a company that works like you want to work been doing it for 22 years and only work about 40-45 hours /week weekends off and make 45,000 plus /year


----------



## comeonwork (Aug 17, 2021)

CrossCentered said:


> Let me start with my background. I have 7 years law enforcement and counting. I have been to college (I have the equivalent of an associates degree in credit), and have certificates of credit in automotive, air craft structural technology, and Mig/ stick welding multiple positions. I am extremely reliable, punctual, professional, and honest. I have reliable transportation, and have solid references. I am looking to get out of law enforcement. I honestly don’t know what I am looking for, but I want Monday-Friday, dayshift, I can work nights and weekends on occasion, but family is #1. I have management experience. MUST make more than $40,000 and have benefits. I am open to just about any job, I also will have my CDL permit Wednesday of this week. I prefer within 1 hour drive of Warner Robins, BUT I will travel further for the right pay.


Maybe a position with a special investigations unit for an insurance company since you have a 


CrossCentered said:


> Let me start with my background. I have 7 years law enforcement and counting. I have been to college (I have the equivalent of an associates degree in credit), and have certificates of credit in automotive, air craft structural technology, and Mig/ stick welding multiple positions. I am extremely reliable, punctual, professional, and honest. I have reliable transportation, and have solid references. I am looking to get out of law enforcement. I honestly don’t know what I am looking for, but I want Monday-Friday, dayshift, I can work nights and weekends on occasion, but family is #1. I have management experience. MUST make more than $40,000 and have benefits. I am open to just about any job, I also will have my CDL permit Wednesday of this week. I prefer within 1 hour drive of Warner Robins, BUT I will travel further for the right pay.


Maybe SIU for an insurance company with your LEA background.


----------



## huntersluck (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> He said 40,000 plus benefits or forget it.
> Crickets...


40k and benefits isn’t asking for much this day and time


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 18, 2021)

just saw an ad for the Juicy Crab restaurant on their facebook page. 100K starting for manager. $15/hr starting bus boy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2021)

Hoping CC found what he was looking for ??  If he can run heavy equipment, drive a truck I can get him a job tmrow in either Wilkerson county, or Jefferson.


----------



## CrossCentered (Aug 19, 2021)

comeonwork said:


> Maybe a position with a special investigations unit for an insurance company since you have a
> 
> Maybe SIU for an insurance company with your LEA background.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hoping CC found what he was looking for ??  If he can run heavy equipment, drive a truck I can get him a job tmrow in either Wilkerson county, or Jefferson.


I ended staying in law enforcement for the time being. I found a Monday through Friday position that works for me. Thank you for all the replies. I have been busy with my kids and work so not getting on here as much.


----------

